# I have taken on a project...



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

i've taken on a project which my step dad and mum are to lazy to do ..rebuild a pond(they were going to concrete it into a patio area:evil: not having it..lol)
so now im doing this all by myself.the pond is 25inch deep (it slopes to the middle and for about 3ft of pond it is 25inch deep),8ft long and 6ft wide..the concrete sides are cracked in some places so ive ordered underlay ad liner to go over it(which is coming tomorrow).Only thing im a bit worried about is how shallow it is..imo i think it could keep golfish over winter in it(even if i couldnt i have a spare 4ft tank at hand) but i dont know about koi as i have never kept them..and i have heard that it needs to be atleast 48 inch deep for koi .Has any1 got any ideas for filtration i would lyk the pond to b crystal clear..also any fountains which i could use for it(i only want a little fountan which wont disturb the water to much.thanks for any advice ideas etc

btw im new! so hi..ollie AKA fish boy


----------



## Screamin_99 (Jul 27, 2006)

umm, I know that you should be able to keep goldfish in there through the winter. but Koi get huge and Wouldnt like that shallow of a pond. 

me putting a Koi in my pond was like putting a 8ft python in a 5gal tank lol. 

yours is wide enough/long enough I just dont think its near deep enough! stick with gold fish they are easy and cheap to keep in there. what I would really like to do is fix something up so I could have turtles.. that would be nice!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Screamin_99 said:


> umm, I know that you should be able to keep goldfish in there through the winter. but Koi get huge and Wouldnt like that shallow of a pond.
> 
> me putting a Koi in my pond was like putting a 8ft python in a 5gal tank lol.
> 
> yours is wide enough/long enough I just dont think its near deep enough! stick with gold fish they are easy and cheap to keep in there. what I would really like to do is fix something up so I could have turtles.. that would be nice!


Thought it would be to shallow o well wen we have a good filtration sytem round me dads we cna put koi in are 12000 gallon pond muhaha lol.funnie u to say bout snakes cus i have a corn snake and chinese water dragon!btw could i keep terepins outside in england in the pond?i saw a programme bout it on tv..and at school are science teacher has terrapins in a tnak nd there really kool. 

thanks olly aka fish boy


----------



## Screamin_99 (Jul 27, 2006)

I dunno bout england.. but Here we can have turtles..

you would need to have shallow spots and some kind of deep spots I would guess a low of 12 inches and a deep of about 4ft would be good. probably a few feet wide maybe 3-6. and about 3-8 across depending on what all you wanted to keep in it.

you would need a place that they can come out of the water and bask as well. 

that would be pretty neat if you ask me! something Id like do do myself!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*yup*

Yup..it would be cool to do ,i can't w8 till im outa school and get a job then i can do loads projects  but for now im trapped in the prison of school lol damit it's a waste of time:help: .Anyways thanks for telling me what specs i would need to keep them. 
ollie


----------



## Screamin_99 (Jul 27, 2006)

well those dimensions are my guess of a good pond but others would probably say a good pond is yadda yadda yadda/

and school is WELL worth your time. I just graduated my senior year of highschool in May, im very sad. the world is teh suck!!!!

I figured once I get my diploma that I can get a regular job, making decent money in a plant/factory. but nah you gotta be 18 so till september im stuck doing nothing or working wendys... sadly I have a application for wendys laying here 

Good luck and with those dimensions that I gave you about turtles I would only keep about 2-4 1 male with the others being female and then maybe some fish smaller goldfish or regular sized! but if you expanded it and made it deeper you could probably hook up some Koi's! that would be nice! make it about 5ft in the middle spread it out with dips and shallow edges of about 9-12 inches and maybe 6ft wide 14ft long that would be a nice pond IMO!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

kl thnx for info..btw i know wen i come out school i won't be doing anything for 1-2 years except part time jobs nd helping round house,but im just so bored of school...and well maths algerbra?? hmm wot ya gona use dat for lol talking to a monkey  ..god algerbra is so stupid


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

Algebra is the worst subjest of them all, yes it is stupid unless your job is in business


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Hah don't knock the silly seeming part time jobs  A girl at the McDonalds near me is working there to support herself through premed. Not the best job Im sure, but it sure is helping her long term career goals


----------



## Screamin_99 (Jul 27, 2006)

very true but im just saying, that I could be making 11 a hour now instead of 7...

but im not 18.. so I cant 

the way I see it though 7 is better then 0!!!


----------

